# Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

*Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

Mahlzeit!


Hattet ihr auch schon mal Ideen zu Computerspielen oder wie die aussehen könnten?
Ich hatte auch ein paar Ideen. Z.B ähnlich was Chris Roberts jetzt mit Star Citizen macht aber eher mit Oldschool Shootern wie "Katakis". Also mehr Arcade als Simulation.
Also auch im Weltraum in Cockpit und Aussenansicht. Auch das man "zu Fuß"  auf Stationen, Mutterschiffen, Planeten gehen kann in Ego Perspektive.
Und noch ein paar andere kleinere Ideen welche mir mal im Kopf rumschwirrten.
Aber programmieren kann ich nicht... nur Basic. Könnte ich auch nicht wirklich erlernen... ist mir zu logisch und mühsam.
Gibt es überhaupt Gamedesigner die nicht programmieren können?
Oder ist das IMMER miteinander verbunden?


*Edit: *ich hatte auch mal eine Idee zu einen Ninja Rollenspiel/Adventure. Inspiriert durch "The Last Ninja" und "Shinobi".  Aber ich glaube sowas gibt es mitlerweile... "Shadow Warrior", oder?


----------



## GrimScareCrow (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

Hey, also ich persönlich arbeite in der Branche und kann dir ein paar (eigentlich weitläufig bekannte) Einblicke geben. Die Entwicklung von Computerspielen ist sehr komplex. Dazu braucht man Teams, die aus relativ verschiedenen Fachbereichen kommen. Meistens gibt es grob drei "Fachbereiche". 
Die kreative Leitung (das wäre dann dein Part): Das sind diejenigen, die die Ideen tragen und überwachen, ob das Produkt zu dem Spiel wird, was sie kreieren wollten. Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass hier fast immer Leute arbeiten, die schon viel Erfahrung in einen der anderen Teilbereiche gearbeitet haben, also auch Entwickler (Programmierer/Artists) sind/waren. 
Die 2D/3D Designer:  Spezialisten im Umgang mit Software für 3D-Modellierung oder auch Konzeptzeichner. 
Programmierer: Spezialisten im Umgang mit GameEngines und klassischen IDEs und Programmiersprachen (meistens C++).

Dazu kommt noch der herkömmliche betriebswirtschaftliche Aufwand. Also Produzenten, die das Produkt mitfinanzieren oder komplett Finanzieren. Eine Marketing Abteilung, die das Budget für unnötiges Zeug rausballert, statt es in die eigentliche Entwicklung zu stecken (*hust* Destiny *hust*). 

Dann werden meistens noch externe Firmen/Artists beauftragt, die sich um das Sounddesign kümmern. 

Aber in den seltensten Fällen reicht es einfach nur die Idee zu haben. Dann müsstest du über Communities gleichgesinnte Treffen, die von Allem ein bisschen was können und genau deine Idee umsetzen würden. Oder du traust dich einfach mal an die Tutorials verschiedener GameEngines. Die ermöglichen Oft das Erstellen von einfachen Spielkonzepten, ohne eine Zeile code zu programmieren.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*



GrimScareCrow schrieb:


> Hey, also ich persönlich arbeite in der Branche und kann dir ein paar (eigentlich weitläufig bekannte) Einblicke geben. Die Entwicklung von Computerspielen ist sehr komplex. Dazu braucht man Teams, die aus relativ verschiedenen Fachbereichen kommen. Meistens gibt es grob drei "Fachbereiche".
> Die kreative Leitung (das wäre dann dein Part): Das sind diejenigen, die die Ideen tragen und überwachen, ob das Produkt zu dem Spiel wird, was sie kreieren wollten. Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass hier fast immer Leute arbeiten, die schon viel Erfahrung in einen der anderen Teilbereiche gearbeitet haben, also auch Entwickler (Programmierer/Artists) sind/waren.
> Die 2D/3D Designer:  Spezialisten im Umgang mit Software für 3D-Modellierung oder auch Konzeptzeichner.
> Programmierer: Spezialisten im Umgang mit GameEngines und klassischen IDEs und Programmiersprachen (meistens C++).
> ...


Danke für die Infos!



> Aber in den seltensten Fällen reicht es einfach nur die Idee zu haben. Dann müsstest du über Communities gleichgesinnte Treffen, die von Allem ein bisschen was können und genau deine Idee umsetzen würden. Oder du traust dich einfach mal an die Tutorials verschiedener GameEngines. Die ermöglichen Oft das Erstellen von einfachen Spielkonzepten, ohne eine Zeile code zu programmieren.


Ernsthaft will und kann ich den Beruf sowieso nicht ausüben. Habe nur eben hin und wieder mal Ideen. Bleibt halt eine Träumerei!
Meine Ideen sind sowieso mitlerweile von anderen umgesetzt worden. Ganz was neues zu erfinden ist eh sehr schwer.


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

Ich denke mir bei jedem Spiel, aber auch bei der jeder Serie oder jedem Film, dass es besser wäre, wenn ich das ganze überwacht hätte .

Ich würde sowas wirklich sehr gerne machen, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass meine Ideen finanziell schlicht nicht machbar sind, wie z.B ein riesiges Online Open World Star Wars mit Grafik auf dem Level von Star Citizens und unerreichtem Umfang (extrem detaillierte Welten und wirklich intelligente Künstliche Intelligenz, die mit den Charakteren interagiert und Quests und Antworten selbst generiert ohne sich zu wiederholen. 
Würde sich denke ich besser verkaufen als je ein Spiel zu vor, doch würde wohl problemlos die 1 Milliarde Marke an Entwicklungskosten knacken .
Sonst habe ich noch eine Menge anderer Spiele Ideen, wenn ein Entwicklungsstudio mit liest und mich haben will, in meiner Freizeit stelle ich meine Ideen gerne gegen ein Entgelt zur Verfügung .


----------



## Plasmadampfer (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

Ich habe mit Dave von Vision Factory auf einem Sharp PC-1600 mit zwei Zeilen Dot Matrix Display Airwolf implementiert. Wir haben uns bepisst vor Lachen. War das eine Gaudi. Auf dem Amiga haben wir Nicky Baum Hardcore Edition programmiert. Dave, wenn der Bursche in die Disteln rennt, das muss mehr bluten 

Das macht schon Spass so Kollisionsabfragen.


----------



## DataDino (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich daran auch Interesse gehabt. Ideen waren heute so wie damals da. Nur ich habe es zum einen nicht so mit Grafik (vor allem perspektivisch korrekten 2D Sprites oder 3D Medelling) und wenn ich versucht habe, Hilfe bei solchen Dingen zu suchen, ging es immer tierisch in die Hose. Denn in so einem Fall gibt es nur 3 Varianten:
1. Man findet tatsächlich jemanden, der deine Idee wirklich teilt und mit dir Spaß daran hat, es umzusetzen (was extrem selten ist)
2. Man findet Leute, die deine Idee bis zu einem gewissen Grad teilen, aber der Meinung sind, so viel Einfluss auf die Idee nehmen zu können, das du schon früh siehst, das es am Ende nicht mehr dein Spiel ist. (die häufigste Variante)
3. Du suchst Leute und bezahlst sie für ihre arbeit. Dann bekommst du (zumindest meistens) das, was du brauchst. Wird aber teuer, so lange noch kein Geld reinkommt.

Aber von der anderen Seite macht man es ja bekanntermaßen nicht anders.

Zudem sind die Ansprüche heute auch einfach unfassbar hoch. Und wenn man etwas nicht leisten kann (zum Beispiel Grafik), muss der Rest einfach auf einem immensen Niveau liegen. Gutes Beispiel dabei ist Hotline Miami. Hier wurde der Retro-Look als Stilmittel hervorragend mit kantigem, aber zackigem Gameplay vermischt. Es funktioniert hervorragend. Aber auch nur, weil das Spiel so mit einer 3D Grafik nicht funktionieren würde. Und das ist eben auch das Anspruchsvolle an der Thematik. Das Spiel muss beim Spielen zeigen, das es nur so funktioniert, wie es umgesetzt wurde. Eine Wirtschaftssimulation wie zum Beispiel ThemePark oder den ersten Rollercoaster Tycoon spielen würden in der damaligen Optik heute nicht mehr funktionieren. Cities Skyline sowie Planet Coaster zeigen eindrucksvoll, warum sie heute nicht mehr funktionieren. Denn die beiden zeigen, wie sie heute funktionieren.

Auch die alten Weltraum-Simulationen aus den 80er/90er funktionieren in der damaligen Optik einfach heute nicht mehr. Auch wen ein Fan heute noch das erste Masters of Orion gerne mal spielt, würden die allermeisten das alte Ding nicht mehr anfassen.

Diesem hin und her wollte ich mich nicht mehr aussetzen. Irgendwann ist das Interesse auf 0 gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*



DataDino schrieb:


> Auch wen ein Fan heute noch das erste Masters of Orion gerne mal spielt, würden die allermeisten das alte Ding nicht mehr anfassen.


Die könnten davon mal eine  hübschere Neuauflage machen. Das habe ich gerne gespielt.
Damals gab es auch Star Wars "Rebellion" was so ähnlich war. Da waren die Weltraumkämpfe zumindest in 3D.
In "Empire at War" gab es auch 3D Weltraumkämpfe. Aber da war die Spiel-Ökonomie nicht so im Vordergrund.


----------



## Todesklinge (6. November 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

Headcrash trau dich doch einfach.
Die Unreal Engine 4 ist kostenlos und da kannst du recht schnell und ohne Programmier-Erfahrung loslegen.
UE4 verwendet eine visuelle Programmierung was das ganze viel besser und angenehmer macht.
C++ gehört mehr oder weniger der Vergangenheit an.


Lasse den Traum nicht Traum sein und erweitere deinen Horizont! 


Hier ein paar Links:

Unreal Engine 4 Download:
What is Unreal Engine 4

Tutorial für die Unreal Engine 4: (UnrealEngine Video-Kanal mit Live-Trainings und mehr) Das ist extrem hilfreich, um sich da mal ein bisschen einzulesen/schauen.
YouTube



Hier ein Twin Stick Shooter Tutorial, sehr gut erklärt und enthält alle wichtigen Grundbausteine 
YouTube

Sind 23 Teile also eine ganze Video-Serie die du auch so gut 1:1 nachbauen kannst, um zu verstehen wie das ganze funktioniert und das beste daran, es kostet dich 0 Euro!


----------



## GrimScareCrow (6. November 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*



Todesklinge schrieb:


> C++ gehört mehr oder weniger der Vergangenheit an.



Sorry, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Du hast recht, die meisten Engines bieten Features wie Visuelle Programmierung. Aber dieses Feature findet schnell sein Ende, wenn man versucht umfangreiche Dinge zu programmieren. Es ist optimal, um verschiedene Spielideen auszuprobieren oder simple Spielabläufe zu programmieren, aber nicht um AAA Spiele zu entwickeln.  C++ ist aktueller als je zuvor. (UE4 ist nämlich selbst in C/C++ geschrieben).

Womit du aber Recht hast, ist dass jeder eine Engine mal ausprobieren kann. Dagegen spricht absolut nichts. Und so lange du nicht selber damit Geld machst, ist die Verwendung auch kostenlos.


----------



## Todesklinge (6. November 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*



GrimScareCrow schrieb:


> Sorry, das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Du hast recht, die meisten Engines bieten Features wie Visuelle Programmierung. Aber dieses Feature findet schnell sein Ende, wenn man versucht umfangreiche Dinge zu programmieren. Es ist optimal, um verschiedene Spielideen auszuprobieren oder simple Spielabläufe zu programmieren, aber nicht um AAA Spiele zu entwickeln.  C++ ist aktueller als je zuvor. (UE4 ist nämlich selbst in C/C++ geschrieben).
> 
> Womit du aber Recht hast, ist dass jeder eine Engine mal ausprobieren kann. Dagegen spricht absolut nichts. Und so lange du nicht selber damit Geld machst, ist die Verwendung auch kostenlos.



Die Engines haben immer mehr Funktionen, um diverse Dinge zu automatisieren, damit mehr Zeit beim programmieren gespart wird.
Natürlich ist das alles “noch C++“, bis das C++ ganz abgeschafft wird, dauert es noch ne weile. Es wird aber immer weniger werden.

Der Trend geht immer mehr in die Richtung, damit die Programmierung benutzerfreundlicher wird.
Siehe Unreal Engine 4, da ist es viel intuitiver.

AAA Spiel ist kein garant das es auch gut ist. AAA bedeutet nur wie viel Geld investiert wurde und hat nichts mit der Spielqualität zutun!


----------



## GrimScareCrow (6. November 2018)

*AW: Wärt ihr auch mal gerne Spieledesigner?*

C++ abgeschafft? Nein. Vielleicht ersetzt durch eine Version von C++, aber selbst das wird auf C beruhen.  Alle features, die du da beschreibst, sind doch selber in C++ programmiert. Features werden nie eine Programmiersprache abschaffen, das ist Unsinn, sie sind doch selbst ein Produkt einer Programmiersprache. Benutzerfreundlich ist so ein Visual Programming auch nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. Das kann schnell derart unübersichtlich werden, dass von Benutzerfreundlichkeit keine Rede mehr sein kann.  Außerdem, erlauben nur eigene Programmcodes den Entwicklern auch ganz eigene Ideen umzusetzen. Wenn alle Entwickler nur die selben Features nutzen könnten, wären alle Spiele gleich. Alle hätten dieselben Netcodes, alle Gegner dieselbe KI, die Menüs die selben Sortieralgorithmen usw. 

Es führt kein Weg vorbei, wenn man wirklich professionelle Spiele entwickeln möchte, braucht man Leute die Programmieren können. Ein Witcher 3 kriegst du in einem Visualizer nicht hin.


----------

